
Apple accidentally confirms the existence of an unreleased product: AirTags - sandebert
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/02/apple-accidentally-confirms-the-existence-of-an-unreleased-product-airtags/
======
32gbsd
Did they combine the find my phone with the find my friends app? Now this too?

